# Broadsides vs Hammerheads...



## Vaughan69 (Aug 3, 2008)

Its just dawned on me as im flicking through the Tau codex, that I dont actually know why people choose hammerheads over Broadsides. I mean, a hammerhead after you have added the railgun is the same points cost as 2(!!) broadsides. And thats before youve added the points cost for the smart missile system on the tank!

I mean, granted the tank obviously has better armour, but surely the fact that the broadsides can whip in and out of cover and shoot in the meantime in one turn (and have TWO wounds each) is so much better? And where is it not winning when it gets to reroll that valuable railgun shot? and theres 2 broadsides for every hammerhead...

Am I missing something here? Ive always had hammerheads in my force (3 in fact) but not im SERIOUSLY considering changing them all to broadsides (or maybe 1 group of 2, one of 3 and a 3 part sniper team (240pts). All in all id still be about the same points wise but tactics wise would br so much better!

What do you all think on this matter?....... k:


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I've always used my broadsides as the submunition shot on the hammerhead is usually wasted with the black templars I play against. I've only recently started using the Hammerhead again now I can play imperial guard too and it does make up for its points more than the broadsides. The broadsides are more vulnerable to heavy fire as they can't move and fire without an upgrade, and don't get the same cover save for being obscured the hammerhead can gain with an upgrade(can't remember the name). All in all though they are capable of dishing out a lot of firepower and taking most of it back with the 2+ save they have and if you really want to dish out a few shield drones can protect them.


----------



## Vaughan69 (Aug 3, 2008)

Granted, but the upgrade for the broadsides is only what? 10pts? so that equals what the tank costs without the cover save upgrade... meaning you get 2 railgun shots with rerolls and the 2 smart missile systems, all that can move 12" in a phase with 2 wounds each and 2+ saves. For exactly the same points as the bog standard hammerhead with a railgun and smart missile system....


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

The Hammerhead is used as it is more maneuverable, blocks LOS, is a skimmer, has respectable AV, and cannot be subject to Instant Death.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Vaughan69 said:


> Granted, but the upgrade for the broadsides is only what? 10pts? so that equals what the tank costs without the cover save upgrade... meaning you get 2 railgun shots with rerolls and the 2 smart missile systems, all that can move 12" in a phase with 2 wounds each and 2+ saves. For exactly the same points as the bog standard hammerhead with a railgun and smart missile system....


They're twinlinked, so you only get the one shot with the railguns. Edit - read that wrong, ignore this please

I much prefer hammerheads, due partly to the submunition and partly because broadsides are far too obvious and easy a target for any opponent.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I always take Broadsides over hammerheads, for the most important reason.....they look better, especially with the railguns arm mounted


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I prefer to use a tag team of two hammer heads, I feel that they are more tactically flexible, more maneuverable, and they take a lot more punishment to take down especially when equipped with disruption pods. 
Broadsides can only use solid shots so are great at Tank hunting but dint make a dent in infantry, and are really vulnerable to heavy weapon fire.
Also not really a fan of the broadside models.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I use two railheads and a pair of broadsides. Both have their merits I'd say.

Broadsides give you more railguns per point for sure. They do have advantages and problems from being infantry, like the fact that the other guy can easily charge them.

I like my unit of 2 because I can have one with just an advanced stabilisation system and the other upgraded to a team leader with all kinds of hard wired toys. Target lock, shield drones, blacksun filter (beautiful in dawn of war), maybe even a multi tracker and a twin plasma gun. Pew pew.

So yeah, if two things both look great and you can't choose between them, take both.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

The fact is that broadsides are better than hammerheads but use up more resources.

Broadsides are a heavy gravity unit, they draw the rest of your forces close to them. This means that a second pair of broadsides will turn your army relatively immobile. Hammerheads are independent and thus less restrictive.

That means you should always take a pair of broadsides, but not always two pairs.

And there's only one way to take broadsides:

2 Broadsides - ASS, team leader, 2 shield drones 195

You can throw extra points on them for bonding, target lock, or multitracker if you like.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Let me add that as a Necron player I don't care about Broadsides at all - don't really even shoot at them unless thats all that is in range. Sure, take 2 Warriors at a time, I've got 60 more where they came from.

The submunition shot on the Railhead however, that I don't like at all. Hammerheads are a target priority. Broadsides aren't. At least from the Necron perspective.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Well, broadsides will kill 100-200 points of necrons in a game and definitely won't die. So I would take them against necrons.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

A hammerhead's submunition option means that it will always be useful. It's very happy to blow up enemy tanks but equally happy fragging infantry, especially if it has its burst cannons/SMS join in.

Broadsides really don't compete here. If you are facing daemons, Nids or orks, chances are there's no great target for your railguns (apart from something like a MC in cover, which takes all day to die). Broadsides like to kill vehicles.

That's why a lot of people go for both. Broadsides certainly give you more railgun hits for each point you spend on them, but they don't give you much in the way of tactical flexibility.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I follow the consensus listed so far. I'm a fan of broadsides, but only so far. If you know you're going up against a ton of armor, broadsides are the way to go (seeing as with three heavy support slots of broadsides, each with at *least* two 'sides per squad, sergeant equivilant upgrade with a target lock, that's 6 seperate targets that can be engaged).

Otherwise, I go hammerheads. One's the scary crunchy stuff has been railed, I then start pie-plating infantry. Even marines.

I take two hammerheads and one unit of broadsides in my take all comers lists, generally.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I take two hammerheads and one unit of broadsides in my take all comers lists, generally


That is my loadout as well. Both units have their uses but they are most effective when used together.


----------



## terrornid (May 30, 2008)

So, I take a broadside with shield drones in small games. Very hard to deal with. 1500 pts. or less, I take a unit of 3 with shield drones with 2 hammerheads so I can use the submunition shots on toughness 3 armies. Larger than 1500 I take 3 hammerheads with pathfinders so I can use the marker light counters. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

onlainari said:


> Well, broadsides will kill 100-200 points of necrons in a game and definitely won't die. So I would take them against necrons.


Not really :grin: A squad of 3 broadsides over the course of 6 turns can kill a MAXIMUM of 18 necrons. Now if your opponent is playing high point cost models, like multiple Monoliths or lots of heavy destroyers, ok those are worthy targets for railgun rounds. But A squad of 3 broadsides goes down in 2 turns to 2 heavy destroyer squads, or 1 squad of 20 warriors VODed nearby (usually in 1 round too)

Wrathian is definitely correct. I face Tau all the time. 1 squad of broadsides and 2 Railheads are MUCH bigger threat than 3 squads of broadsides.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Broadsides never lose a battle against heavy destroyers.

And as said, 3 squads of broadsides has its own problems, against any army.


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah I've always used 2 hammerheads and 1 squad of broadsides, but I'm about to try 1 hammerhead and 2 broadside squads and see how it goes. I like broadside survivability much more than I like HH versatility.

Basically it just comes down to personal preference, assuming you build your army generically to take on any opponent, and don't just build it to take on exactly what you know you will be fighting next.


----------



## dakka on you (Aug 25, 2008)

being an orc player hammerheads are deff a pain in my neck. they shoot across the table and whipe out my mobs no problem. broadsides on the other hand dont really have that effect unless they feel like shooting at my 2 looted wagons (ur choice) but im gona have to go with hammerheads. there more mobile, can get that large blast + solid shot, and i think they look preaty nice.


----------

